# Network problems

## lipi3c

Hi!

I have a problem with Gentoo LiveCD. I can't configure my network. I have a notebook and 3com 10/100 PC Lan Card.

Gentoo doesn't see my network card. Please help me.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lipi3c,

Boot the liveCD and run

```
ifconfig -a
```

What interfaces do you have ?

Run lspci and post the lines that relate to Ethernet

----------

## lipi3c

so 

```
ifconfig -a

                

                Link encap:Local Loppback

                inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

                UP  LOOPBACK  RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

                RX  packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  iverruns:0 frame:0

                TX  packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0 carrier:0

                colisions:0  txqueuelen:0

                RX bytes:0  (0.0 b)       TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

and lspci:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX  - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (AGP disabled) (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 Vga compatible controller: NeoMagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD] (rev 01)

0000:00:03.0 CardBus brigde: Texas Instruments PCI1131 (rev 01)

0000:00:03.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1131 (rev 01)

0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Brigde: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)

```

so what now??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lipi3c,

You have a laptop that does not have a PCI Ethernet card. I was expecting a line like 

```
0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller [Tornado] (rev 40)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)
```

What is the make and model of your PC? 

The PIIX4 chip says its several years old. Its just possible it does not have built in Ethernet.

----------

## lipi3c

i have a pcmcia card for network.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lipi3c,

What PCMCIA network card do you have?

Is it wired or wireless ?

Has it ever worked with your laptop, in any operating system ?

----------

## lipi3c

yes i have pcmcia card.

it's work very good on WinXP and Slackware. it's wired.

----------

## lipi3c

i have 3Com 10/100 LAN PC Card Model: 3CCFE574BT

----------

## dtmf

you might want to try the following to get your network card working. 

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

```

that will turn on the pcmica.

then run the 

```
net-setup eth0 
```

that will then help you setup your card for it's ip address and what not.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lipi3c,

Your card is a real PCMCIA card, not a Cardbus card, which is why its not in lspci.

Its supposed to work with the  574_cs  module but you will need a bridge module loaded too. Probably yenta.

What happens if you issue the command 

```
modprobe 574_cs
```

If you get back to the prompt with no error.

Check

```
ifconfig -a
```

If you get an error, post it exactly.

----------

## lipi3c

ok thanks for your help. that's work.  :Smile:  Topic is close.  :Smile: 

Thank you very much.

----------

## dtmf

Can you put a solved in the topic. Thanks

----------

